# there is something in my spider room...



## Xx-lilith-xX (Sep 2, 2011)

That is either loose or not supposed to be there, for the past few nights I have been noticing thick webbing appearing over the front of some tanks and on the top, I've checked everybody and they are still in there, I'm baffled :/


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

Sure someone isn't going out on a wander at night then returning home to their tank afterwards?


----------



## Xx-lilith-xX (Sep 2, 2011)

boxofsorrows said:


> Sure someone isn't going out on a wander at night then returning home to their tank afterwards?


I'm pretty Sure, none of them can get out most are in exo terra and a few in custom aquaria tanks, at first I thought it might be a normal spider but its very thick web like a mat all on the tanks


----------



## MrGaz (Jun 6, 2010)

please keep us posted the suspense is killing me 
last time i had that sort of thing going on it was a GBB going for a walk


----------



## Xx-lilith-xX (Sep 2, 2011)

MrGaz said:


> please keep us posted the suspense is killing me
> last time i had that sort of thing going on it was a GBB going for a walk


Haha, I will do . Im going to sneak in tonight to see if I can spot it


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

Stowaway in a delivery package maybe? Whenever I get any new T's I always go through the box very carefully to check in the hope a sling might have snuck in, sadly I've had no freebies so far.


----------



## Uromastyxman (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm excited to know and I don't even keep spiders. :2thumb:


----------



## Xx-lilith-xX (Sep 2, 2011)

boxofsorrows said:


> Stowaway in a delivery package maybe? Whenever I get any new T's I always go through the box very carefully to check in the hope a sling might have snuck in, sadly I've had no freebies so far.


Ha I always do that hoping 4 a freebie . Sadly I havnt had any yet either


----------



## Xx-lilith-xX (Sep 2, 2011)

Uromastyxman said:


> I'm excited to know and I don't even keep spiders. :2thumb:


Lol, I bet it actually turns out to be nothing special. At first I thought it was 1 of my s.cal slings but they are all there, thank god


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

A wild Tegenaria maybe?

I have loads in my spider shed. They create big webbing sheets all over the place.

I have to vacuum them up to keep the place tidy!


----------



## Curious jay (Jan 31, 2012)

Lucky Eddie said:


> A wild Tegenaria maybe?
> 
> I have loads in my spider shed. They create big webbing sheets all over the place.
> 
> I have to vacuum them up to keep the place tidy!


I was thinking Tegenaria too I like to refer to them as a dull GBB of the true spider world, very versatile webbers and will web like crazy once they find a spot they like. If you keep destroying the web it will likely move on if it is a Tegenaria and they breed like nobody's business (one of the reasons they're so successful).

Edit: what are the webs built like? Large sheet webs? Scatty webs that look unorganised? Get a picture of the webbing up will make it easier to determine what kind of spider it is.


----------



## mrmini (Sep 12, 2011)

Went in my spidershed lastnight,put my hand in the peat bucket I have and there was a huge Tegenaria in there scared the absolute crap outta me.I'd much rather a T got out.needless to say he's no longer in there.can't handle the sight of them


----------



## Curious jay (Jan 31, 2012)

mrmini said:


> Went in my spidershed lastnight,put my hand in the peat bucket I have and there was a huge Tegenaria in there scared the absolute crap outta me.I'd much rather a T got out.needless to say he's no longer in there.can't handle the sight of them


How can you hate them? Lol, na I used to aswell so I decided to catch a couple and raise them now I can't get enough such aggresive feeders. 

I mean... Look at its cute lil face haha
Mobile Photobucket


----------



## mrmini (Sep 12, 2011)

Lol I admire them and what great predators they are I just rather they don't scare the crap outta me all the time.I just can't get used to them.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Could be a falsie lol. Thats what keeps webbing my cambridgei tank to the shelf lol


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

selina20 said:


> Could be a falsie lol. Thats what keeps webbing my cambridgei tank to the shelf lol


Nah, my Missus has got all the falsies! :whistling2:


----------



## Xx-lilith-xX (Sep 2, 2011)

Oh god if its a true then ill be sending the OH in after it, they scare the hell out of me. I can't really get a pic my cameras abit crap, the web doesn't seem to have any organisation to it, its very thick, its like when a tarantula makes a web mat on the floor, it sort of goes down the front and attaches to the tank, then goes up the top of the tanks and its flat Allover the top. It's just like a t has gone for a walk and has been making web behind it as It goes


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

Have a good hunt around the web trail and see where it leads. You'll probably find it hunched up having some R&R in preparation for another night of webbing up your enclosures.

I've found a total of 3 OBT roaming in my flat over the last few months. All small so no panic!


----------



## Xx-lilith-xX (Sep 2, 2011)

kris74 said:


> Have a good hunt around the web trail and see where it leads. You'll probably find it hunched up having some R&R in preparation for another night of webbing up your enclosures.
> 
> I've found a total of 3 OBT roaming in my flat over the last few months. All small so no panic!


I've had a bit of a look, too nervous incase something comes running at me lol. It doesn't seem to lead anywhere it just goes Allover the place. Ha its none of my obt's thank god . 

Anyway lights are out, ill give it abit and see what happens :2thumb:


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm waiting with baited breath now :2thumb:, want to know what it could be. Glad my hubby never comes on here, he will be glad my T's are all in the reptile room which is half of my shed (all insulated & heated). All these posts about escaped T's, mind my cambridgei has escaped twice from 2 different tanks :gasp:.


----------



## Xx-lilith-xX (Sep 2, 2011)

corny girl said:


> I'm waiting with baited breath now :2thumb:, want to know what it could be. Glad my hubby never comes on here, he will be glad my T's are all in the reptile room which is half of my shed (all insulated & heated). All these posts about escaped T's, mind my cambridgei has escaped twice from 2 different tanks :gasp:.


Haha . I want to know 2! I've set a trap, It will probably fail miserably, I've got a plastic smoothie cup with the dome lids and the hole in the top, and I've put a cricket in In, then put the cup where spider web is, hopefully it will crawl in after the bug :2thumb:


----------



## ojo (Jun 8, 2011)

Could very well be a Tegenaria, their webs are pretty flat and cover a lot of ground, i had a sling in one of my goliath tanks (sling being about 10mm LS max) that had manage to web up 1 square foot of area.


----------



## Xx-lilith-xX (Sep 2, 2011)

ojo said:


> Could very well be a Tegenaria, their webs are pretty flat and cover a lot of ground, i had a sling in one of my goliath tanks (sling being about 10mm LS max) that had manage to web up 1 square foot of area.


Eeek, Nooo! Lol. Don't want to find 1 of them


----------



## Bab1084 (Dec 9, 2011)

Did you find out what it was?


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

*drum roll*.....


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

garlicpickle said:


> *drum roll*.....


 
Nope, cheese.


----------



## Xx-lilith-xX (Sep 2, 2011)

Nope, it didn't turn up my trap didn't work either :/ might have a move round see if I can find it


----------



## Curious jay (Jan 31, 2012)

Xx-lilith-xX said:


> Nope, it didn't turn up my trap didn't work either :/ might have a move round see if I can find it


A trap won't work, cobweb spiders will only feed off the web try dropping something on the thickest/freshest looking webbing and I'm sure your find out what spider it is. If it is a Tegenaria you will definitely get a reaction from it if it senses movement on the web, but chances are it will dash and grab if the preys small put a medium size cricket on to spark a feeding response it wont dash and grab it unless its a large spider or a starving spider. They tend to repeatedly bite larger prey to test if they can take it down which will give you time to catch it in a catch cup of some sort.


----------



## MrGaz (Jun 6, 2010)

i cant wait to see what it is


----------



## Xx-lilith-xX (Sep 2, 2011)

I still havnt found the little sod :bash: I keep missing It more web has appeared, the only thing In my collection I can't see is my h.mac, I might have to see if I can prod it out later.


----------



## Bab1084 (Dec 9, 2011)

Xx-lilith-xX said:


> I still havnt found the little sod :bash: I keep missing It more web has appeared, the only thing In my collection I can't see is my h.mac, I might have to see if I can prod it out later.


Well i hope for your sake it isnt your H.mac :gasp: that wouldnt be a good thing to have free roaming


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

Bab1084 said:


> Well i hope for your sake it isnt your H.mac :gasp: that wouldnt be a good thing to have free roaming


stop lol ive one of them in running and fether leg lol


----------



## Bab1084 (Dec 9, 2011)

pcharlton said:


> stop lol ive one of them in running and fether leg lol


Rather you than me lol :whistling2:

This is why I dont want any old worlds, I wouldnt like the thought of it escaping and biting someone or any of my dogs & cats.


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

i like the old worlds the ts were in my living room they are in my t room whats my spare room and wont get out or there will the last in the house


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Oooooooh i would check on the Mac, they web pretty well..........i expect it is a Tegenaria sp tho, i have one that keeps webbing the light dome above the cham enclosures every bloody night lol


----------



## Jonb1982 (Feb 20, 2011)

pcharlton said:


> i like the old worlds the ts were in my living room they are in my t room whats my spare room and wont get out or there will the last in the house


Any chance of proof reading and using punctuation before you click post lol


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

Jonb1982 said:


> Any chance of proof reading and using punctuation before you click post lol


sorry it cause i am on my phone and 30 tablets a day inclueding morthin. the tablets mash my head some times plus i have dylexia if thats ok


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Jonb1982 said:


> Any chance of proof reading and using punctuation before you click post lol


You spelt "Psalmopoeus" wrong in your signature :lol2:


----------



## Bab1084 (Dec 9, 2011)

garlicpickle said:


> You spelt "Psalmopoeus" wrong in your signature :lol2:


:lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982 (Feb 20, 2011)

garlicpickle said:


> You spelt "Psalmopoeus" wrong in your signature :lol2:


shaddap u!


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Jonb1982 said:


> shaddap u!


yes boss :flrt:

I never make mistakes because I am prefect :whistling2:


----------



## Xx-lilith-xX (Sep 2, 2011)

It's not my h.mac, I've just (very carefully) had a look


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

That's a relief I bet!


----------



## freemoyoyo (Apr 4, 2010)

For gods sake what is it ?! It's driving me nuts :bash:


----------



## antos1985 (Nov 9, 2010)

any update?


----------



## Xx-lilith-xX (Sep 2, 2011)

antos1985 said:


> any update?


Not really much to say, I moved everything around to have a look yesterday and nothing, but tonight I've had a look and there's new web, its mocking me lol. I keep sneaking in but never seem to catch It its driving me crazy :bash:


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Xx-lilith-xX said:


> Not really much to say, I moved everything around to have a look yesterday and nothing, but tonight I've had a look and there's new web, its mocking me lol. I keep sneaking in but never seem to catch It its driving me crazy :bash:



Oh no this would drive me mad too, the not knowing what it is. Glad it's not your H.mac though :lol2:.


----------



## Carl6688 (Jan 18, 2011)

I think it's time for you to get serious and install some motion sensors and night vision cameras.


----------



## Curious jay (Jan 31, 2012)

Carl6688 said:


> I think it's time for you to get serious and install some motion sensors and night vision cameras.


I laughed... Ha.


----------



## Xx-lilith-xX (Sep 2, 2011)

Carl6688 said:


> I think it's time for you to get serious and install some motion sensors and night vision cameras.


Lmao, it might come to that :devil:


----------



## Fordyl2k (Nov 29, 2010)

Xx-lilith-xX said:


> Lmao, it might come to that :devil:


Do it !


----------



## Xx-lilith-xX (Sep 2, 2011)

Fordyl2k said:


> Do it !


Lol, I don't have that kind of stuff! Are you offering to lend me it ha ?


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Buy it, then set it up outside once you're done and see what awesome stuff you can find.


----------



## Xx-lilith-xX (Sep 2, 2011)

Hedgewitch said:


> Buy it, then set it up outside once you're done and see what awesome stuff you can find.


it seems abit extreme to find just a spider though lol. If I set it up outside all ill see is cats theres loads round here


----------



## jimfash (Mar 24, 2012)

Curious jay said:


> I laughed... Ha.


You laugh  but u can google some software called yawcam, surveilance software for webcams, has motion detection on webcam so it only takes screenshots wen there is X% movement, very handy... Oh an free


----------



## Fordyl2k (Nov 29, 2010)

Any update ?

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## squishyscott (Sep 17, 2011)

Been following this for a few days now, you HAVE to find out what it is, for all our sakes : victory:


----------



## jb92 (Apr 24, 2010)

Great thread cant wait to find out what species it is. Good luck!
Regards
JB Owens


----------



## Xx-lilith-xX (Sep 2, 2011)

Just found out what is is! So unexpected! Its my 8inch female LP going for a walk then getting back in her tank. Theres the smallest gap where the lid wont fit and she managed to squeeze out. Just caught her, as soon as we went near her she scarpered off back in like a naughty child :lol2:

finally its been driving me crazy, ninja spider


----------



## freemoyoyo (Apr 4, 2010)

Waheyyyyy ! This calls for a celebration. !
Finally we can all relax ! Loll


----------



## Xx-lilith-xX (Sep 2, 2011)

freemoyoyo said:


> Waheyyyyy ! This calls for a celebration. !
> Finally we can all relax ! Loll


Ha sorry guys :whistling2: nothing exciting after all, im amazed i kept missing her she isnt small lol


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

Quality, an errant LP....


----------



## Xx-lilith-xX (Sep 2, 2011)

kris74 said:


> Quality, an errant LP....


Ha i think its great how she went back in everymorning. Naughty


----------

